# Turbo LS2



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Im planning to run up to 15 pounds of boost in my LS2. What sort of engine modifications does everyone recommand here? The car is going to be doing alot of road track racing. Im already getting my tranny rebuilt to handle the power and a new torque converter. Im researching camshafts and valve springs right now. The fuel system is already taken care of to. Any advise of what has worked and what hasn't will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

CopperD said:


> Im planning to run up to 15 pounds of boost in my LS2. What sort of engine modifications does everyone recommand here? The car is going to be doing alot of road track racing. Im already getting my tranny rebuilt to handle the power and a new torque converter. Im researching camshafts and valve springs right now. The fuel system is already taken care of to. Any advise of what has worked and what hasn't will be greatly appreciated.



You dropping the compression? Obviously race gas only at that level, and doubt it'd survive tracking for any length of time. You need to build a turbo-specific LS2 for that.

The stock cam actually works well. I spent last weekend at Thunderhill on the track. Things will show up in a 1/2 hour session on the track that you'd never see on the street. Probably need a good engine and trans oil cooler, we were seeing 250+ oil temps on the twin turbo Camaro we were driving, and it had a cooler built into the radiator. Rear stub shafts and axles from BMR are a good idea, and you might think of a 1 piece driveshaft and safety loop also.

There's more, but I'm curious on the engine/compression question.

Jody


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Its at 10.9 right now. Im going to be sitting down with everyone tommorow when the car goes in to talk about this. The GTO will have methanol injection but that will only go so far. As for gas I run 94 octane and will have toluene always onhand incase I get bad gas.


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

CopperD said:


> Its at 10.9 right now. Im going to be sitting down with everyone tommorow when the car goes in to talk about this. The GTO will have methanol injection but that will only go so far. As for gas I run 94 octane and will have toluene always onhand incase I get bad gas.


You're gonna break it if you track the car at 15 psi with the stock engine. I love alky, have it on mine and five other forced induction cars I've built, but you need to re-think the boost level you're going to run.

Jody


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

I am getting the engine rebuilt and the guys at the shop told me I will need the same thing done to run that much boost.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Jody, I called Wheel2Wheel yesterday to talk to Billy Briggs about building a bullet-proof short block for my APS setup. Unfortunately he's out of the office for a few days as his father is not long for this world. I know they built you a 402 that you decided not to use, so from that I've decided to go with a stock displacement/cam setup but with better innards. Callies crank, Howards rods, Mahle coated 9:1 pistons and billet main caps. I think the factory heads are fine, just a cnc port and upgrade the valves & springs to be safe.


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Jody, I called Wheel2Wheel yesterday to talk to Billy Briggs about building a bullet-proof short block for my APS setup. Unfortunately he's out of the office for a few days as his father is not long for this world. I know they built you a 402 that you decided not to use, so from that I've decided to go with a stock displacement/cam setup but with better innards. Callies crank, Howards rods, Mahle coated 9:1 pistons and billet main caps. I think the factory heads are fine, just a cnc port and upgrade the valves & springs to be safe.


The 402 is slated for my 67 Chevelle. That sounds like a very nice base, and you're correct, the stock heads with the port will work great.

Jody


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

CopperD said:


> I am getting the engine rebuilt and the guys at the shop told me I will need the same thing done to run that much boost.


Good deal. Hate to see you kill it right off the bat. Should scream for sure. Fuel system upgrades definitely and a nice boost controller.

Jody


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

I talk with the guys at the shop yesterday and heres an update.
New Internals, valves, custom camshaft, springs, intercooler, methanol, wideband O2, Ordering the bigger turbo,tranny being rebuilt for 1000HP, Trans break, converter, driveshaft, axles, and alot of other stuff Im forgeting. The car is set to go into shop on wednesday. I also got a car camera system with a gps and gforce meter so Ill have some good videos.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Sounds friggin' awesome CopperD, keep us posted man!:cheers arty:


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

I just got done talking to Nyc at STS and had to tell them I need the biggest turbo they have  So thats going to get shipped out shortly. My car goes for tranny work at Rossler wednesday and thursday. The 20 gallons of methanol I ordered arrived today for the methanol injection. Im also looking into a good air to water intercooler. I havent added juice to my list yet but who knows :rofl:


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

what are you doing for the rear end and 2 piece driveshaft? What are you planning for tires?

Jody


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Jody, do you think it's absolutely necessary or just insurance to upgrade the DS and rear end? The fellas down at Harrop have a Monaro running their blower and spray making over 600rwhp on the stock drive train with no problems.


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Jody, do you think it's absolutely necessary or just insurance to upgrade the DS and rear end? The fellas down at Harrop have a Monaro running their blower and spray making over 600rwhp on the stock drive train with no problems.



No, not necessary. I did it but I wanted to be sure I wasn't going to break something. But I think he's planning on a lot more than 600 rwhp.

Jody


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Sounds like it!! I'll likely go with BMR's half shafts and stub shafts, keeping the DS as the weak link since it's the easiest to replace.


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

The car when to the shop todayarty: Now I have a 2 week wait as everything comes together. New crack, rods, pistons, bolts, driveshaft, rossler transmission, and a whole another GTO worth of other stuff. I just got the bigger turbo from STS today and all I can say is its HUGE! Ill try to post pics each day of whats going on. Today they are droping the engine out and the tranny. Tommorow the tranny is being shipped to ohio for Rossler to work on and hopefuly its back saturday or sunday. http://www.rosslertrans.com/ Just incase you didnt know who they were. I hope to post pictures soon of both my fists in the turbo soon so keep checking. The shop that is doing all my engine work is TCC customs out of Ambridge Pa. Ill post of pictures of the 970HP twin turbo camaro I rode in to. Hopefuly this is the car I get as my loner car from them but I think thats a dream. :rofl:


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Everything is apart on the car now. Jay at TCC started work on the car at 3 am and by the time I was there at 9 am to drop off LOTS of money  the engine was appart and the tranny ready to goto Rosslar. We also descided to get a set of custom made heads from DCI Motorsports  I have some pictures from today Ill post in alittle while.


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Sorry for not posting pictures yet Ive just been very bussy with my car. Found out the cast iron LS2 block isnt rated for the power I want  So I told TCC to go ahead with the LS7 block. I also broke my glasses today and have to deal with not seeing right now. I plan to have new glasses tommorow.


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

CopperD said:


> Sorry for not posting pictures yet Ive just been very bussy with my car. Found out the cast iron LS2 block isnt rated for the power I want  So I told TCC to go ahead with the LS7 block. I also broke my glasses today and have to deal with not seeing right now. I plan to have new glasses tommorow.



What is your power goal?

Jody


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Its a surprise so youll see in about a week and a half when its all done.


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

CopperD said:


> Its a surprise so youll see in about a week and a half when its all done.



Alrighty then. Hope it doesn't disappoint!

Jody


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Jody, do you think it's absolutely necessary or just insurance to upgrade the DS and rear end? The fellas down at Harrop have a Monaro running their blower and spray making over 600rwhp on the stock drive train with no problems.


Are you serious Will? Do you remember my car?


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Dead serious man!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I broke every one of those parts on Fatbitch. From twisted stubshafts, exploded c.v.'s, twisted rubber "u-joints", so on and so on..... six speed cars "shock" the drivetrain (obviously) more than the automatic, maybe that's what is saving it.....


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

I think I should change the post title to turbo LS7


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

I just uploaded some photos of the engine and tranny out of the car and the new turbo  Hopefuly they get approved soon.


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

I got the pictures posted and approved in the 06 parts section. Look how big my turbo is :rofl: Mmmmm 35 pounds  Any bets on how long it takes to get telephone poled?


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

CopperD said:


> I got the pictures posted and approved in the 06 parts section. Look how big my turbo is :rofl: Mmmmm 35 pounds  Any bets on how long it takes to get telephone poled?


You're planning on 35 psi of boost?

Jody


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

We will see.


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

CopperD said:


> We will see.


If you go anywhere near that boost make sure you account for pressurizing the cooling system with cylinder pressure. In other words the heads/gaskets will lift.

Jody


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

That's like Formual 1 levels isn't it??


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Im having made custom heads to hold the pressure because the stock ones will break. I also have a LS7.R block and lots of custom internals my limiting factor is going to be the turbo.


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

CopperD said:


> Im having made custom heads to hold the pressure because the stock ones will break. I also have a LS7.R block and lots of custom internals my limiting factor is going to be the turbo.


The problem isn't the heads, most the aftermarket heads have a 3/4" deck. The problem is the LS design with only 4 bolt holes around each cylinder instead of 5. The LS7 block won't solve that, neither will your heads.

Any rate, I am super confused with your specs, but that's okay! :seeya: On one hand you look like you're trying for 1400+ HP yet it's going in a GTO which is heavy, rear end with all the upgrades won't handle anywhere near that power, neither will your Rossler trans. But you're determined to have all the power, which is also going to be a disappointment if you ever try to put it to the ground, much less pressurizing the cooling system with the boost pressure that the heads won't contain. The best in the LS biz can't stop it so I don't know how you will. They account for it with blow-off valves on the cooling system and other tricks, but these are all-out race setups that pulling the engine down all the time is no big deal. Kind of a pain in the rear on a street car.

Mine has the potential of 1000 HP but with all the best pieces would simply break drivetrain parts so I never plan to go anywhere near it's max. I'm just wondering what your goals are, as 1000 HP can be made with no where near 35 psi. If you're going for the quickest GTO, that'd be a six second e.t. goal.

What are you trying to do?:confused 

Jody


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

By the way, I'm not trying to screw with you here. It just seems like you're heading down the wrong path, but maybe you do know exactly what you're doing. I just hate to see someone throw a ton of money at a project only to find out it doesn't work.

I see a stock IRS rear end, 1000 HP tranny (which if it's a 4L65E is quite a stretch), now an LS7 with possibly 35 psi and these things do not match up in my opinion. All of the above going into a 3700 pound GTO which you plan to take to a road course. See where I'm going?

At any rate, no offense intended, wanted to get that straight. Good luck with your project.

Jody


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

CopperD said:


> Im having made custom heads to hold the pressure because the stock ones will break. I also have a LS7.R block and lots of custom internals my limiting factor is going to be the turbo.


Buy a 06 Z06


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

camcojb said:


> If you're going for the quickest GTO, that'd be a six second e.t. goal.
> 
> What are you trying to do?:confused
> 
> Jody


Sounds like ole Greg Anderson better watch out! This thread has amazed me from day one. I can't wait to see what happens!:cool


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Maybe he meant the turbo weighs 36 pounds. Surely he didn't mean he was going to put 36 pounds of boost into the engine...that's just silly! 
I am anxious to see the burnouts this car does...since it's not gonna hook up. It's gonna be a beast though, no doubt about it. I'm with the rest of 'em, you're gonna be breaking things like there's no tomorrow. I hope you won the lottery recently 'cause the system itself may be cheap compared to the damages your drivetrain is going to incur.


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Steps are being taken to deal with the pressure I assure you of that. The drivetrain is being completely redone. Rossler is trying all he can to make these trannys stand up to this much power and is going to be using my car to test them out. I am already coming to terms with the IRS problems. Anyways I got tons of money to throw at my GTO to fix any problems and I expect to break lots of stuff. I know this all sound confusing right now because Im not talking about all the details yet. The parts have already been bought or put on order all Im doing right now is waiting for them to be made and shipped. I dont take any offense as I know I am being very confusing and giving conflicting reports about whats going on.


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

My camera is dead  The other day I was out mudding and I left my camera on the back seat. Well when I was crossing large puddles and flooding my Jeep it fell on the floor into the mud water. I will be cleaning it up and returning it for a new one hopefuly soon but until then I wont beable to take new pictures. I do have a HD camcorder so I can take video.


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

CopperD said:


> My camera is dead  The other day I was out mudding and I left my camera on the back seat. Well when I was crossing large puddles and flooding my Jeep it fell on the floor into the mud water. I will be cleaning it up and returning it for a new one hopefuly soon but until then I wont beable to take new pictures. I do have a HD camcorder so I can take video.


Does your jeep have 36psi as well.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

wildchildm39 said:


> Does your jeep have 36psi as well.


In the tires....
That's not very nice ya know....


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

JK!! It was a joke.


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Sadly its not boosted lol I just bought it to hopefuly last long enough until the GTO is done.I just bought it and allready the front suspension is wrecked, Its been hydro locked twice, bottomed out 3 times, CAT is clogs with mud need to punch is out, my O2 sensor is shot, the interior is water damaged, Im ripping out the carpet and puting in drain plugs and a truck bed lining. It still drives right now it just will not idle and keeps stalling. I think the stalling is happening because of the bad O2 and cloged CAT. The GTO is still waiting on parts. The new fuel system is being done right now. My everyday street tires came in and Im think I should order 10 more sets


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

wildchildm39 said:


> JK!! It was a joke.


I know.... just screwing with you.


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

The fuel system is complete, and the block has arrived. Tommorow the engine is going together minus the heads as DCI is still making them. The big problem we have now is the driveshaft. Im going to order one from BMR and use it so I can start driving the car around and break it in. The CF driveshaft is looking like its about 6 weeks out along with the diff.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

I know it's not polite to ask but, I'm wondering what's all this is running ya? You must be up to about 40-50 G's by now. Hope everything works out for you. I cant wait to see it! I loved the part where you said, the LS2 block wouldnt hold that much power so I got an LS7 block  I wish man, I wish! mmmmm baddest GTO on the planet:cool ?


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I am SERIOUSLY looking forward to some big burnout videos. That thing should be a burnout beast.


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Im getting a driveshaft for now to break the motor in on. The car and everything so far I guessing around 60K. Im hoping to have something together in a few weeks but as I said Im going to be limited to the driveshaft as I dont want to be riped in half if it breaks but its still going to be one of the fastest GTOs. I got atlest another month wait for the CF driveshaft and a Diff. Im just going to use the stock diff till it breaks.


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

I forgot to mention I have an HD camcorder so Ill get some good vids of me smoking the nitto NT-01's I have. My crap rims from my Fiero should fit so Ill just burn them down to the rims and then some.


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

The block is done, DCI finished the heads yesterday, and the tranny is done. Now BMR needs to send my the axles and get done with there freaking CF driveshaft. If its going to take anly longer I might buy the aluminium one to break it in on and sell it when I get the CF one. Anyone want a 3.5" aluminium driveshaft cheap when Im done using it? Not much left to do now.


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Need more Cubic feet per minute about twice as much as I have now.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG is this for real????? Well, money CAN sure a lot of ills, lots of it can cause multiple problems.... ah, that is only said by people who don't have it.


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

CopperD said:


> Need more Cubic feet per minute about twice as much as I have now.


36(psi.) of stories.(pathetic stories per inch) of space on this forum. P.S. nice pic terminator. I'll be back.


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

I'll have dyno numbers soon enough wildchildm39, and Im sorry if your motor cant take the boost levels my can but then again my motor cost more then your car. udnudnGTO yes money does solve lots of problems and so far my GTO ate around 100K. As an update BMR still isnt done with my CF driveshaft and still needs to send me the half shafts. The heads and tranny are in, so the block is complete and Im just waiting on the rear end. The engine is being broken in with the single turbo I have now and I'll get the twin set up once eventhing is together.


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

Damn that thing must be sicker than the MTI GTO. It just does'nt make sense to dump all that money in a gto, when you can have a Z06 at a fraction of the weight.


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

wildchildm39 said:


> Damn that thing must be sicker than the MTI GTO. It just does'nt make sense to dump all that money in a gto, when you can have a Z06 at a fraction of the weight.


Boy does that sound familiar. I pulled the twin turbo 402, put the car back to stock, selling the mods, and ordered an 07 Z06.

Jody


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

wildchildm39 said:


> Damn that thing must be sicker than the MTI GTO. It just does'nt make sense to dump all that money in a gto, when you can have a Z06 at a fraction of the weight.


I just like the GTO better and cost isnt an issue. All of you will just need to trust me that this GTO will not fail to impress. For anyone that Is in the pittsburgh area your welcome to come meat up with me and see the shop and the car as its being done. Im planning to have alittle party when its done and I might invite others but dont hold me to that. As for the cost of the bare block alone 10K, the crank 6K, 5K for the heads, another 8K in internals maybe more, a few K for the custom made camshaft, and the labor costs whatever they will be. Ill have nearly 8K in the two turbochargers alone. Another 15K to 20K in my rear end to hook up this power. This is just a basic list of the money spend I forgot the costs of alot of things like tranny, fuel system, intercoolers, cooling system, tuning, and all the training and track time to learn how to drive this monster. The only thing left unchaged is the body and interior.


----------



## CrazyAL (Jan 30, 2006)

CopperD said:


> I just like the GTO better and cost isnt an issue. All of you will just need to trust me that this GTO will not fail to impress. For anyone that Is in the pittsburgh area your welcome to come meat up with me and see the shop and the car as its being done. Im planning to have alittle party when its done and I might invite others but dont hold me to that. As for the cost of the bare block alone 10K, the crank 6K, 5K for the heads, another 8K in internals maybe more, a few K for the custom made camshaft, and the labor costs whatever they will be. Ill have nearly 8K in the two turbochargers alone. Another 15K to 20K in my rear end to hook up this power. This is just a basic list of the money spend I forgot the costs of alot of things like tranny, fuel system, intercoolers, cooling system, tuning, and all the training and track time to learn how to drive this monster. The only thing left unchaged is the body and interior.


Mother of God! I need to be in whatever kind of business you are in!:willy:


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

CopperD said:


> I just like the GTO better and cost isnt an issue. All of you will just need to trust me that this GTO will not fail to impress. For anyone that Is in the pittsburgh area your welcome to come meat up with me and see the shop and the car as its being done. Im planning to have alittle party when its done and I might invite others but dont hold me to that. As for the cost of the bare block alone 10K, the crank 6K, 5K for the heads, another 8K in internals maybe more, a few K for the custom made camshaft, and the labor costs whatever they will be. Ill have nearly 8K in the two turbochargers alone. Another 15K to 20K in my rear end to hook up this power. This is just a basic list of the money spend I forgot the costs of alot of things like tranny, fuel system, intercoolers, cooling system, tuning, and all the training and track time to learn how to drive this monster. The only thing left unchaged is the body and interior.


And all that proboly puts you around 4200 pnds. A Z06 weighs 3200. My friend has one w/ cam, LT's, CAI, ported TB, and a tune. He's putting down 570rwhp. 345/30/20 in the rear, I'll tell you that car feels like it has 900hp. :lol: That car will blow anything away.


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

wildchildm39 said:


> And all that proboly puts you around 4200 pnds. A Z06 weighs 3200. My friend has one w/ cam, LT's, CAI, ported TB, and a tune. He's putting down 570rwhp. 345/30/20 in the rear, I'll tell you that car feels like it has 900hp. :lol: That car will blow anything away.


I'll race him


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

I just don't get why you are going this nuts with the car, but using a rear mount turbo setup?? You went this far, I'd just put them where they belong and have some kooks custom headers made to bolt em up!
Joe


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

kwiktsi said:


> I just don't get why you are going this nuts with the car, but using a rear mount turbo setup?? You went this far, I'd just put them where they belong and have some kooks custom headers made to bolt em up!
> Joe



Good point, although I'm sure he'll have a reason.

Jody


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

And I thought I just posted my reason the other day I guess I forgot to hit post.
I had a whole little thing writen up oh well Ill write it up again later.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

If you did, I missed it. I'll read back just in case. If not, retype it- but hit post this time. It usually works better .
Joe


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

what is the most boost that can be used on a daily driver with the stock engine? 8-10 p.s.i.?


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

I would say about 8psi, maybe 10psi with methanol.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

If I had to guess at a number, I would say the same- MAYBE a bit more with a good meth kit, but you'd be playing with fire.
Joe


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

kwiktsi said:


> If I had to guess at a number, I would say the same- MAYBE a bit more with a good meth kit, but you'd be playing with fire.
> Joe


If your name was copperD you could put down at least 36psi.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

wildchildm39 said:


> If your name was copperD you could put down at least 36psi.


Well, *if* he is building all he claims to be, then it is possible. I tend to try not to judge until I see the results. I have called bluffs before only to be shown up on the past, so I keep my opinion to myself until I see proof- or "reasonable time" expires .
Joe


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Your all welcome to stop by the shop to see it being built. 
TCC ( Tri County Customs)
76 11th street 
Ambridge Pa 15003

I have a camera back so Ill run down and get some pictures soon


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Waiting..


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Dont worry I havent forgotten. I been away for the past week.


----------



## wildchildm39 (Jun 14, 2005)

CopperD said:


> Dont worry I havent forgotten. I been away for the past week.


still waiting:lol:


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

CopperD said:


> The block is done, DCI finished the heads yesterday, and the tranny is done. Now BMR needs to send my the axles and get done with there freaking CF driveshaft. If its going to take anly longer I might buy the aluminium one to break it in on and sell it when I get the CF one. Anyone want a 3.5" aluminium driveshaft cheap when Im done using it? Not much left to do now.



PM me when you want to sell it..... 


The drive shaft is as far as I'm going (after a CAM)


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Im still waiting for the driveshaft to complete the car lol. Other parts for sale are going to be the headers, the stock suspension, fuel system, and what other tid bits I have. The heads and engine is already sold.


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Added a picture of Don at DCI who custom made me my Tiger heads. 
The car goes together next week


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

How's it coming along?


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Very slowly need to send back the connecting rods because they are to long by .003 inches and the exhaust valve will hit


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

If .003" will make it hit the valves, it will hit them regardless. With stretch and such at high RPM's- that .003 isn't going to make that kind of a difference in valve clearance.
Joe


----------



## turbodude (Jul 31, 2006)

kwiktsi is right, maybe .3" but not .003. .003 is less than some skirt to wall clearances.


----------



## lkynmbr3 (Jun 30, 2006)

It may be rude to ask such a question, but I'm going to ask it anyways. What in the hell do some of you do to be able to afford throwing money around the way you all do into your cars? CopperD is acting like it's not such a big thing to throw so much money around, and camcojb's site is full of rides I would absolutely love to be able to own. I'm just having a hard time understanding how some of you can just throw thousands and thousands of dollars into your cars and act like it's no bid deal. Maybe I should start selling crack or something :lol: j/k

Sounds really nice by the way. Can't wait to see some pics and vids of the Goat after it's all done. :cheers


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

lkynmbr3 said:


> I'm just having a hard time understanding how some of you can just throw thousands and thousands of dollars into your cars and act like it's no bid deal. Maybe I should start selling crack or something :lol: j/k
> 
> Sounds really nice by the way. Can't wait to see some pics and vids of the Goat after it's all done. :cheers


:agree Ditto, must be nice!


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Thousands? That woud be getting off cheap now  But I did add one to many zeros to that length. I just want my car done lol, its been since May. Sadly my car when I get it wont be fully finished yet. Its just going to be the single turbo LS7R to get it all broken in then we will get the next turbo and hopefuly by then I can get the Diff from germany, the carbonfiber driveshaft, thicker haftshafts then what BMR has, and finaly descide on what Im going to do with the rear suspension. IM half asleep dreaming of my car so I hope this came out ok.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

CopperD said:


> hopefuly by then I can get the Diff from germany, the carbonfiber driveshaft, thicker haftshafts then what BMR has,


Even overnight parts from Japan if we have to :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

:d L O L


----------



## lkynmbr3 (Jun 30, 2006)

Still didn't answer my question though. I'm just really curious as to what you do for a living to shrug off spending so much money.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

The concept sounds great Copper D, will the project be done before old age sets in?


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

I just moved so I dont have an internet connection at my house yet  I got pictures of the motor build up this time around. When I goto the shop tommorow Ill see if I can post them there. I do plan to get done with this before I die of old age


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

CopperD said:


> I just moved so I dont have an internet connection at my house yet  I got pictures of the motor build up this time around. When I goto the shop tommorow Ill see if I can post them there. I do plan to get done with this before I die of old age


That would be nice . I'm curious to see how it goes. I may be following in your footsteps over the winter- not as nust as the stuff you are doing, but we'll see. A friend has a HIGH 3 digit, possibly low 4 digit hp LS1 TA and the bug is hitting . I still don;t know why you went STS though... Not the ideal setup for what you are doing.
Joe


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

kwiktsi said:


> I still don;t know why you went STS though... Not the ideal setup for what you are doing.
> Joe



Yes, on an obviously high dollar and high effort build the STS is out of place. Not that they don't work, not that they can't make big power. But no matter how much you make a front mounted turbo or twins would have made more with less spool time.

Jody


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

I agree. The STS is the perfect "bolt on and go" turbo kit for an easy install and run type deal, and they can make big numbers like said above. It's just that in your application, twin T72-76's (depending on your balls ) up front would have been my setup of choice and would have put over 1000 hp to the wheels .
Joe


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

lkynmbr3 said:


> It may be rude to ask such a question, but I'm going to ask it anyways. What in the hell do some of you do to be able to afford throwing money around the way you all do into your cars?


As B.I.G once said. "Either you're slingin' crack rock or you got a wicked jump shot."


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

The STS kit isnt going to work for me anymore as this car is going beyond what I originally planed. So im selling my STS kit and Ive listed under parts for sale. That system for sale is capable of supporting 800 RWHP. Ive should of listed this awhile ago but Ive been bussy. Im selling this kit for $7,000. Right now the car is built and sitting in the garage at Tri County Customs awaiting spring time to be broken in. Late summer 2007 the motor will be blown. The LS-7R motor that TCC has built for me is capable of out putting 2,500 crank HP. Well I never believe that I will put down that much power, I do wish to do atlest one run at that power level to prove I can on a dyno hooked to the crank.


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

CopperD said:


> The LS-7R motor that TCC has built for me is capable of out putting 2,500 crank HP. Well I never believe that I will put down that much power, I do wish to do atlest one run at that power level to prove I can on a dyno hooked to the crank.


Come on guy............... 2500 hp? :rofl: 

Jody


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

what do you all think i will need to do to the engine when i get my sts system with the turbo upgrade on my 04. I saw a testimonially on the site that a guy runs 705 rwhp but that is on 112 octane race gas. what mods are needed along with the system? Anyone know of where to go to get race gas? or do you have to order it online?


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

camcojb said:


> Come on guy............... 2500 hp? :rofl:
> 
> Jody


With a ton of boost, possibly. Sure as hell not NA...  
Joe


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

kwiktsi said:


> With a ton of boost, possibly. Sure as hell not NA...
> Joe



Joe,

I don't think he can make that number at any amount of boost. I think the best race LSX W2W engines are in the 1600 HP range. I see no way he will be able to exceed that by nearly 1000 HP. Their worlds quickest LSX that ran 6's at 205 mph made 1697 HP, and would never fit under the hood of a GTO. The LSX block is already at a decided disadvantage with only 4 head bolts around each cylinder instead of a normal small blocks 5. I mean W2W had a wastegate or some sort of pressure relief on that drag car as they could not keep the boost out of the cooling system on each pass.

I just think 2500 HP is so far out of the realm of reality that it's silly. Just because I use a billet crank that supports 2000 HP does NOT mean the engine supports 2000 HP. This thread started with a 15 psi LS2 build, then to a 1000 HP built motor, and now to the 2500 HP LSX. I think someone is feeding our friend with some bad info, and unfortunately he's buying it.

Jody


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

camcojb said:


> Joe,
> 
> I don't think he can make that number at any amount of boost. I think the best race LSX W2W engines are in the 1600 HP range. I see no way he will be able to exceed that by nearly 1000 HP. Their worlds quickest LSX that ran 6's at 205 mph made 1697 HP, and would never fit under the hood of a GTO. The LSX block is already at a decided disadvantage with only 4 head bolts around each cylinder instead of a normal small blocks 5. I mean W2W had a wastegate or some sort of pressure relief on that drag car as they could not keep the boost out of the cooling system on each pass.
> 
> ...



I don't disagree. I did know that the LSx has a disadvantage with the head bolt arrangement and high boost, but I did not know that they were that far behind a traditional small block power wise since they seem to make so much more power in every other case. I have seen a couple turbo small blocks put ~1500 to the wheels in "street" cars, and know of others making more than that, so I figured the LSX was just as "worthy" Thanks for the info.
Joe


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I just read this very entertaining thread beginning to end (so far) and, if nothing else, I realized how little I know about souping an engine and building a car to handle the power. Like most, I'm wondering what CopperD will do with all this power but on the other hand, I can relate to having the power simply to have it. If money's no object, what the hell. This thread also demonstrates -- again -- how funny car people are about cars and engines. This thread has been running in very polite terms but I do detect an edge beginning to develop. Things are getting a little personal and I suspect will become more so if this turns out to be a hoax. Incidently, my '05 M6 is completely stock and here in Columbia, SC, it's difficult to find someone to even commit to installing a GMM Ripshifter. I've been riding around with the 1-4 shift lockout device in my glove compartment for six months because I don't trust the local talent to put the car on a lift. Fortunately for me, 400 hp suits me fine; South Carolina's roads are so crowded and in such poor condition that there's no place to use what even the stocker has to offer.


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

Gotagoat said:


> I just read this very entertaining thread beginning to end (so far) and, if nothing else, I realized how little I know about souping an engine and building a car to handle the power. Like most, I'm wondering what CopperD will do with all this power but on the other hand, I can relate to having the power simply to have it. If money's no object, what the hell. This thread also demonstrates -- again -- how funny car people are about cars and engines. This thread has been running in very polite terms but I do detect an edge beginning to develop. Things are getting a little personal and I suspect will become more so if this turns out to be a hoax. Incidently, my '05 M6 is completely stock and here in Columbia, SC, it's difficult to find someone to even commit to installing a GMM Ripshifter. I've been riding around with the 1-4 shift lockout device in my glove compartment for six months because I don't trust the local talent to put the car on a lift. Fortunately for me, 400 hp suits me fine; South Carolina's roads are so crowded and in such poor condition that there's no place to use what even the stocker has to offer.


I love HP as much as the next guy, but there's no way to control 2500 HP in these cars. He's talking about Pro Mod power in an IRS equipped auto trans street car.

First off, as above, the world record holding LSX engine (2005) made 1697 HP and had to run a blowoff/pressure relief on the cooling system as they couldn't contain the 26 psi or so they were running. So how is he going to make 2500 HP, and what engine builder told him it was even possible? If Wheel to Wheel can't do it, not even close actually, then how is he going to do it in a street setup?

It's just that the tale keeps getting bigger and bigger which is fine, but when you go into outer space then it makes you look silly. I have nothing against CopperD and hope he's happy with the final product. I would love him to prove me wrong too, but I just can't get my brain wrapped around the numbers, they're just too far out there in my opinion.

Jody


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

To start off with, at first I truly had no idea that I was going to do this. I got an STS kit for 600HP and I was the first to get the 05-06 STS kit, so I was very happy. Then they set me up with TCC to get it installed. While there I took a ride in Jay's 1000HP Camero. I told him I really liked that feeling of power and I wanted that. (By the way we did a 2.3 second 0-60, smoking the tires the whole way. I had my G-Force meter in his car ) So Jay did some calling around about the LS2 engine and sends my tranny off to Rosslar's Transmissions. A few days later I get a call back and he told me the LS2 isn’t designed to withstand that kind of power and told me about the LS-7R block and I gave him the ok to try and get one. A week later I had the block and I told him to build it, not sparing any expenses. A lot of custom machine work, more then $70K, and 6 months later I have my completed engine. That leaves me to right now. Engine setting outside of car waiting to go in, as it is winter, and no dry days in the near future I told him to take his time and put it on the back burner and take care of other paying customers. I’m going to be breaking this motor in over the spring and deciding soon after that how I’m going to pound enough air into it. I also stated before that I don’t plan to get a full 2500HP out of the motor while it is in the GTO. Since I really don’t want to turn my car into a funny car, I have plans to get it tubbed out and put in a solid axle. I will be limiting the power of the engine to what I can put down.
I believe a few more of these engines are going to be built on a per order basis with a cost of $70K-$80K but don’t quote me on the price. On top of that price you will need a tranny and rear end for whatever car it goes in.


----------



## 4wheelin (Apr 15, 2006)

How 'bout them thare pictures??


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

CopperD said:


> To start off with, at first I truly had no idea that I was going to do this. I got an STS kit for 600HP and I was the first to get the 05-06 STS kit, so I was very happy. Then they set me up with TCC to get it installed. While there I took a ride in Jay's 1000HP Camero. I told him I really liked that feeling of power and I wanted that. (By the way we did a 2.3 second 0-60, smoking the tires the whole way. I had my G-Force meter in his car ) So Jay did some calling around about the LS2 engine and sends my tranny off to Rosslar's Transmissions. A few days later I get a call back and he told me the LS2 isn’t designed to withstand that kind of power and told me about the LS-7R block and I gave him the ok to try and get one. A week later I had the block and I told him to build it, not sparing any expenses. A lot of custom machine work, more then $70K, and 6 months later I have my completed engine. That leaves me to right now. Engine setting outside of car waiting to go in, as it is winter, and no dry days in the near future I told him to take his time and put it on the back burner and take care of other paying customers. I’m going to be breaking this motor in over the spring and deciding soon after that how I’m going to pound enough air into it. I also stated before that I don’t plan to get a full 2500HP out of the motor while it is in the GTO. Since I really don’t want to turn my car into a funny car, I have plans to get it tubbed out and put in a solid axle. I will be limiting the power of the engine to what I can put down.
> I believe a few more of these engines are going to be built on a per order basis with a cost of $70K-$80K but don’t quote me on the price. On top of that price you will need a tranny and rear end for whatever car it goes in.


Have they told you yet how they're going to make 600-800 more HP than anyone else has been able to do? How much boost do they think they'll need to make 2500 HP on gasoline, and how do they plan on keeping it from lifting the heads (or does that block have the 5 bolts around each cylinder and a dedicated head)?

Jody


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

4wheelin said:


> How 'bout them thare pictures??


:agree


----------



## A-Jay (Aug 9, 2006)

*Once upon a time......*

Hey Wake up, Wake up - it was all just a dream...........
And so here's where this little fantasy finally comes to an end. 
:seeya 
A-Jay


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

:agree This has gone on long enough without any proof, i.e. pictures? Anyway, pipedreams are allways good for something...


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

camcojb said:


> Have they told you yet how they're going to make 600-800 more HP than anyone else has been able to do? How much boost do they think they'll need to make 2500 HP on gasoline, and how do they plan on keeping it from lifting the heads (or does that block have the 5 bolts around each cylinder and a dedicated head)?
> 
> Jody


I never said anything about the fuel or that Im going to boost it all the way there. I do not plan to tell the whole world how my engine is set up. If anyone wants to see it you are welcome to call TCC and talk to Jay about coming in. I dont think pictures will do justice for some of you so Im in no hurry to drive out there and get them for you. Right now the car is basicly on hold until spring time at most I will be doing this year is breaking in the motor on good days. Your also welcome to call me so PM or send me a message on AIM - FFE19E.

I think this thread is way off topic now and anything new I will post to a new thread.


----------



## camcojb (Dec 23, 2005)

CopperD said:


> I never said anything about the fuel or that Im going to boost it all the way there. I do not plan to tell the whole world how my engine is set up. If anyone wants to see it you are welcome to call TCC and talk to Jay about coming in. I dont think pictures will do justice for some of you so Im in no hurry to drive out there and get them for you. Right now the car is basicly on hold until spring time at most I will be doing this year is breaking in the motor on good days. Your also welcome to call me so PM or send me a message on AIM - FFE19E.
> 
> I think this thread is way off topic now and anything new I will post to a new thread.



Sorry, didn't mean to pull it off track. You just claimed it was capable of 2500 hp and you were going to do one pull to show that. So I wanted to know how you planned on making that kind of power, way beyond what the worlds fastest LS guys can make in a race car.

I think the engine guys are feeding you a line, but that's my opinion. I'll stay off the thread.

Good luck with your project.

Jody


----------



## BALSDEEP (Sep 28, 2006)

walt disney would be proud of this thread.


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

[email protected]! THIS THREAD WAS JUST ONE BIG KAWK TEASE!:confused


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

Ya, but at least it was fun to read.... Some people should tell stories for a living... Bet CopperD makes like 15k a year and drives a honda hybrid to save on gas. lol!!!


----------

